# Beseler 23CII vs 67S???



## j0n (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with both of these enlargers? Can you tell me what the differences are and which you would prefer given the choice? Thanks!


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 20, 2008)

The 67 series is basically a larger version of the Printmaker 35.  It's a single column enlarger that'll handle up to 6x7cm negs.  The 23C series is a twin girder enlarger, and is considered a step up from the 67 series.  There are a wider variety of accessories, and it'll handle up to 6x9cm negs.  

Which is better in real life probably depends on condition, and what accessories come with them.


----------



## compur (Dec 20, 2008)

I use a 23C II.  It's sturdier than the 67 series.

The 23-series will also print up to a 6x9 negative while the 67 will do
up to 6x7.

You can also tilt the head on a 23 and project onto a wall for huge prints
if you have the need or desire to do that.  I don't think the 67 will do that
but I could be mistaken.

Negative holders and lens boards are also much easier to find for the 
23-series enlargers and in more variety.

But, the 67 is lighter and more compact if that is important to you.


----------



## j0n (Dec 20, 2008)

this is a 67 correct? Will a negative carrier for a 23cII work in it?


----------



## compur (Dec 20, 2008)

^ Yes, it looks like a Beseler 67.

Neg. carriers and lens boards are not interchangeable between the 67-series
and 23-series enlargers.

BTW, there's nothing wrong with the 67.  If you found a good deal on one,
I would seriously consider it.


----------



## j0n (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the assistance... I picked that one up last night for a real good deal IMO.


----------



## compur (Dec 21, 2008)

Great!


----------

